# Good-bye Butterfinger.



## mlzbb (Feb 5, 2007)

Dearest Butterfinger,

You were many things to me. A friend, A pet &amp; Acompanion, My heart hurts for you and I miss you so greatly. You cameto me as a rescue and I took you in with the hopes of having your as afriend for Blackjack. You were kind, talkative and beautiful. I lovedyou, My little crazy-haired piggie. Bree, Buttercup &amp; the girlsreally miss you. They said their good-byes before we took you away andThey are sad at their lose. Your passing was a blessing, We took in 2male piggies that were dying in a shelter. You were the best guinea pigever happen to me and I loved you so much. I haven't stopped cryingyet. The shelter employees were worried about me! I loved you so much.You are now buried underneath our new cactus, Which was buried in yourhonor. 

I LOVE &amp; MISS YOU!


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 5, 2007)

Awww, I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a special pet hurts so much.

:hug2:


----------



## binkies (Feb 5, 2007)

He was beautiful! Remember the good times and the joy he brought to you.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 5, 2007)

RIP Butterfinger :rainbow:

:hug2:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 6, 2007)

Aww i'm sorry

:hug2:

cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2007)

Although this wasn't a rabbit, I've moved it to the Rainbow Bridge area.

I'm sorry for your loss.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. RIP little one.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 6, 2007)

Prayersfor your family as you mourn the loss ofyour little one.


----------

